# Bosnian (BCS):  pusa



## musicalchef

hi,

What does pusa mean?  I see it on chat forums often, usually at the end of the post.  Sometimes used with velika, and sometimes with more a's at the end.  I'm guessing it's short for something?  I didn't find it in the dictionary.  

Hvala


----------



## echo chamber

It means *kiss*. 
Velika pusa - Big kiss
=)


----------



## musicalchef

Hvala!  

So, it's common between people who are just friends and doesn't necessarily have a romantic connotation?


----------



## slavic_one

musicalchef said:


> Hvala!
> 
> So, it's common between people who are just friends and doesn't necessarily have a romantic connotation?



Yes.


----------



## Athaulf

musicalchef said:


> So, it's common between people who are just friends and doesn't necessarily have a romantic connotation?



It doesn't necessarily have a romantic connotation; people use it to greet friends and relatives. Still, it has a warm and emotional sound -- you won't hear a typical guy using it with his beer drinking buddies, if you know what I mean.


----------



## slavic_one

Athaulf said:


> It doesn't necessarily have a romantic connotation; people use it to greet friends and relatives. Still, it has a warm and emotional sound -- you won't hear a typical guy using it with his beer drinking buddies, if you know what I mean.



hehe yes not between two men (if they're not homosexuals I guess), tho it's often between two women. And you said greet.. yes, but I'd say far more often with goodbye-greet. And I think it's common in all Slavic languages.


----------



## musicalchef

Haha; poljubac also means kiss, right?  But I haven't heard it used in that way.  Is pusa slang?


----------



## b_fly

musicalchef said:


> Is pusa slang?


Yes it is.

And poljubac can't be used as a goodbye-greet, like pusa.


----------



## slavic_one

b_fly said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> And poljubac can't be used as a goodbye-greet, like pusa.



As a goodbye-greet can be used "pusa/e", "poljubac/ci", "ljubim" and so on... don't know why you think it can't be used 
And not sure if "pusa" is a slang. Same you can tell for "bok" then. Don't know why and where (if) I saw that, but I think "pusa" has something to do with meaning of the mouth. Maybe not in Croatian, but some other Slavic language, can't remember really.


----------



## venenum

Slavic, "bok" *is *slang.  It has penetrated into mainstream language and it's used really often, but, nevertheless, it is a slang greeting. What indicates its slang character is the fact that you still can't be sure how to correctly pronounce and write it: is it "bok" or "bog" (you'll find it written and hear it spoken in both ways). Until that's resolved, it's a highly colloquial expression.
And concerning "pusa", IMHO, it would be an equivalent of the English expression "peck" as in "a peck on the cheek". 



> As a goodbye-greet can be used "pusa/e", "poljubac/ci", "ljubim" and so on...


As a goodbye-greeting, the use of "pusa", "poljubac" or "ljubim" would depend on the context, since the formality of those expressions differs.


----------



## slavic_one

venenum said:


> As a goodbye-greeting, the use of "pusa", "poljubac" or "ljubim" would depend on the context, since the formality of those expressions differs.



Not correct, it can be used in same situations. 
e.g.
Čujemo se sutra! Pusa!
Čujemo se sutra! Poljubac!
Čujemo se sutra! Ljubim!
Čujemo se sutra! Cmok!
...

And as for "pusa", yes I was right, in Czech it means "mouth" (but also "a kiss" as in Croatian), just don't know as if a slang. The standard is I think "ústa", and "pusa" (as "huba") would be a slang.


----------



## b_fly

> don't know why you think it can't be used


I really didn't ever heard of these...:



slavic_one said:


> Čujemo se sutra! Poljubac!
> Čujemo se sutra! Ljubim!


 
But obviously it's just me... :/


----------



## dudasd

Hmmm, I always thought "pusa" (kiss) was from Turkish "buse"... of the same origin as Serbian (colloquial) "budze" (mouth). But I may be terribly wrong, especially because I don't know in which parts of Balkan _exactly _it's being used. I've heard "pusa" here and there in Bosnia and Croatia, but my friends from there usually write "poljubac" and "ljubim". Can someone track the area of its use?


----------



## musicalchef

That would make sense.  It's busa in Arabic, too, and bus in Farsi.


----------



## slavic_one

As "pusa" is in Slovak and Czech too I doubt its Turkish (Arabic) origin... but you never know 
And as for "budze", that reminds me of Polish "buziak" (a kiss).


----------



## slavic_one

b_fly said:


> But obviously it's just me... :/



Obviously, dudasd also wrote that!


----------



## dudasd

slavic_one said:


> As "pusa" is in Slovak and Czech too I doubt its Turkish (Arabic) origin... but you never know
> And as for "budze", that reminds me of Polish "buziak" (a kiss).


 
I've just checked, "buse" is of Persian origin (not Arabic), and maybe it can be one of those words we share with Persians without Turkish intermediating. I can just wonder could it be a consequence of once-upon-a-time-neighbourhood of Persians and Slavs??? But on the other hand, it is a bit "onomatopoeic" (not quite, more describing the position of lips - like in verb "pućiti" - to spout).

I am in a speculative mood today, don't take me too seriously...


----------



## musicalchef

Well, really it seems it's shared with several languages:  it's beso in Spanish and bise in French.  Either it is "onomatopoeic" or just borrowed over and over again.


----------

